# On again...



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Matt. I'm gonna be at the meeting with rug-rat in tow, just this once. I figure we'll be out early, when he gets antsy. I'll bring a munchie too.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I guess it is better late than never but for those that didn't make the April meeting, the munchies were a bit different than the typical shrimp platter and chips and salsa I usually provide. Maria was kind enough to bring some delicious apple pie and cupcakes as munchies  So thank you very much Maria for the pie and my kids thank you for the cupcakes also


----------

